# Hamm from North West and East



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Right, afer getting a few PMs reguarding different pick up points we are looking at Two different routes. For us to do this we need definate answers as to whether these are suitable, especialy from the North. Please dont give us alternative areas as these are routed for drivers hours.

We need to get this sorted by Jan 10th to confirm with the 2 coaches otherwise there will be no changes to the usual trip.

Coach 1

Edinburgh
Carlisle
Leeds
Cambridge
Ashford


Coach 2

Manchester
Birmingham
Cheltenham/Gloucester
Ashford

please let me know which pick up would most suit you


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cambridge is good for me.........I think the wife :notworthy: is coming now......BUGGER!!!

i will confirm that when I get home....


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> cambridge is good for me.........I think the wife :notworthy: is coming now......BUGGER!!!
> 
> i will confirm that when I get home....


We thoughtCambrige would be good for Norfolk


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I will see if there is a hotel near the pick up point and stay there the night before


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Needless to say I vote for Edinburgh


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> I will see if there is a hotel near the pick up point and stay there the night before


 
I am in talks with the travel lodge chain, i will let you know how it goes


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one..............:no1:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

coach 1:no1:

It would be great for me and brian(the keeper) as Leeds is way closer to us than Manchester.

Jon


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

yes leeds better for me and jonny thanks


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

how often are the Hamm shows?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Will5 said:


> how often are the Hamm shows?


3 times a year


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

If route 1 was picked it would go a long way in persuading me to go .


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

intravenous said:


> If route 1 was picked it would go a long way in persuading me to go .


Why where are you based


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Why where are you based


Edinburgh


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Coach two would make it 100% ideal for myself and my OH (and save my poor car a whole lot more mileage!)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Both routes are only viable with enough interest,we have until Jan 10th to find out who wants what pick up otherwise it will just be the Manchester and ashford


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cambriege would be GREAT!!!!!!! this coudl persude us to go
lol
can i just ask.. how long are you normally there for- 75 is such a lot of money for me and graham... but ... with exceptions.. we coudl maybe go as a very big treat.

are we there for 2 hours or more for example?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> cambriege would be GREAT!!!!!!! this coudl persude us to go
> lol
> can i just ask.. how long are you normally there for- 75 is such a lot of money for me and graham... but ... with exceptions.. we coudl maybe go as a very big treat.
> 
> are we there for 2 hours or more for example?


We get to the show at 630am have brekky and start to q, the show opens around 10 and closes when we leave at 5pm


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> We get to the show at 630am have brekky and start to q, the show opens around 10 and closes when we leave at 5pm


oo i wasnt expecting that..... that could persude me... hehe
is it worth gogin if your inetersed in just a few lizards for the experienec


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a rough itenery of the European side of the trip

Arrive Calais 23.45 (local) 
Stop Belgium DUTY FREES pay in UK pounds better exchange rate 
Stop for coffee 
Arrive Hamm 0700 (local) 
stay on coach-go to cafe -q up 
Leave Hamm 1700 (local) 
Full Lunch Break en route back 
Quick coffee stop 
Shuttle Back 0000 (local) 
Arrive Calais 23.45


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Stop Belgium DUTY FREES pay in UK pounds better exchange rate


whats this?

also howmuch is it to get in?

and the coach? - for two stundent


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, Heres the full advert again, ignore the uk side as we might well be adding the extra pick ups and it will be €12 to get into the show


This show has been voted the biggest in the world now with over 11000sq meters of tables in three halls and hundreds of sellers selling Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts, Arachnid, Tanks, Heating, Lighting, Substrates.​


We 74 seater coaches with hot & cold water, toilet facilities and free tea and coffee, leaving on the Euro tunnel at around 9pm on Friday 14th March 2008. 


The cost of the trip will be £75.


Pick up and Parking Southern will again be at 8pm at the the Ashford truck stop at a cost of £6 tbc per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50 Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99 

Pick up and parking Northern will at the Coach depot just off juncton 22 M6 at approximately Midday tbc, Parking is free, you will be bought down to Ashford to meet the rest of us where you can have a meal and a drink in the bar before we go.​


Follow this link for details, no need to pre book, do it on the day http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/channel_tunnel_lorry_park_transport_cafe_truck_stop.html​


No Cites or DWA animals permitted with out proper paperwork from the seller


Price is per seat, we are unable to provide discounts for children, and do not recommend children under 10 attend. Any child 16 or under MUST be accompanied by an adult.​


Rough itenary for the trip ​

Leave Manchester 1300 
Stop Toddington services 
Arrive Ashford Truckstop 1900 
Dinner and rest 
Leave Ashford 2045 
Shuttle Crossing 2200 
Arrive Calais 23.45 (local) 
Stop Belgium DUTY FREES pay in UK pounds better exchange rate 
Stop for coffee 
Arrive Hamm 0700 (local) 
stay on coach-go to cafe -q up 
Leave Hamm 1700 (local) 
Full Lunch Break en route back 
Quick coffee stop 
Shuttle Back 0000 (local) 
Arrive Calais 23.45 
Arrive Ashford 0030 
Arrive Manchester 0700 approx 


Obviously times might vary a little but we will have plenty of stops for food etc​


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you - sorry about that.
if you do decide to go through /past cabridge please let me and my OH know master-of-darkness 

thank you


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

So far interest for the extra coach

Edinburgh 2
Leeds 4
Cambridge 4


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

maybe..... 5 from cambridge


tarantulabarn said:


> So far interest for the extra coach
> 
> Edinburgh 2
> Leeds 4
> Cambridge 4


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

if you go by cambridge we would be interested in 2 seats


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I would be interested in 2 seats from Birmingham


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Edinburgh 2
Leeds 4
Cambridge 6
Birmingham 2


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

How many is justifiable of the new route?


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

maybe edinburgh for me.

I'm not 100% though on the cost. I'd bring my other half if i went, so that would be two.

Would this cost us £75each from Edinburgh, return included?


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Edinburgh 2
> Leeds 4
> Cambridge 6
> Birmingham 2


so how are you going to work out which coach does which pick up.

i thought it was either coach 1 or 2 and as Edinburgh,Leeds and Cambridge are all on the coach 1 list does this mean that if more people pick them then thats the coach you will use.

if that makes sense

jon


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> so how are you going to work out which coach does which pick up.
> 
> i thought it was either coach 1 or 2 and as Edinburgh,Leeds and Cambridge are all on the coach 1 list does this mean that if more people pick them then thats the coach you will use.
> 
> ...


We have the potential for two coaches, people from scotland and the borders are askng for a pick up pint nearer home, the only way to do this to keep within drivers hours is to have a scottish coach picking up en route to ashford, thats why i said we would have to stick to the usual run if not enough people from the new areas want to go.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

royalpython said:


> maybe edinburgh for me.
> 
> I'm not 100% though on the cost. I'd bring my other half if i went, so that would be two.
> 
> Would this cost us £75each from Edinburgh, return included?


 
just wanted to make sure you didn't miss my question? Would bring the total to 4 in edinburgh


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

ok no worries either way is ok manchester or leeds 
but would prefer the leeds as its closer by nearly half the mileage


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Yay 1st post...
Anyway I'll vote for Edinburgh since its the close to where I live...even at that I still isnt really that close  .


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

5 for edinburgh


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Edinburgh 5
Leeds 4
Cambridge 6
Birmingham 2


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

the bus potentially from scotland to leeds then cambridge, would this be comming down the m1, if so, would it not be possible to jump on at some point in between ? its quite a big gap you see, and the nearest point to us would be birmingham, which is n hour and ahalf away, not so good with just a bike license  lol

Kev


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Though we are NOT planning to go to Hamm in March, for a later show my partner and I would be interested in a Leeds pickup. Heck, Nienna might go for a Leeds pickup herself if we were on that one; otherwise, she'd probably go for the Manchester one.


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

i am just a bit confused on the priceing could u clarify what dose the £75 enclude and what other costs might there be 

and will we be coming back the same day or will we be staying over....if so do u have the best price for a B&b

thanks


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Alans_Reptiles said:


> i am just a bit confused on the priceing could u clarify what dose the £75 enclude and what other costs might there be
> 
> and will we be coming back the same day or will we be staying over....if so do u have the best price for a B&b
> 
> thanks


The 75.00 is for the travel, it costs €12 to enter the show

this is a rough itenery for the trip from manchester



Leave Manchester 1300 
Stop Toddington services 
Arrive Ashford Truckstop 1900 
Dinner and rest 
Leave Ashford 2045 
Shuttle Crossing 2200 
Arrive Calais 23.45 (local) 
Stop Belgium DUTY FREES pay in UK pounds better exchange rate 
Stop for coffee 
Arrive Hamm 0700 (local) 
stay on coach-go to cafe -q up 
Leave Hamm 1700 (local) 
Full Lunch Break en route back 
Quick coffee stop 
Shuttle Back 0000 (local) 
Arrive Calais 23.45 
Arrive Ashford 0030 
Arrive Manchester 0700 approx 



Obviously times might vary a little but we will have plenty of stops for food etc​


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi there just wondering if there will be anywhere to park at leeds but stopping at sheffield meadowhall j34 m1 (cheeky i know) would be perfect for me
il definitely be on the coach wherever it goes from
when do i need to pay by ?

Paul


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

biglad52002 said:


> hi there just wondering if there will be anywhere to park at leeds but stopping at sheffield meadowhall j34 m1 (cheeky i know) would be perfect for me
> il definitely be on the coach wherever it goes from
> 
> 
> Paul


W are still looking at the new areas for parking, 

when do i need to pay by ?

The sooner the better as seats are going quickly


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

2 more here for leeds


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have emailed most of you with forms, if you are still waiting pm me your email and ill get it off to you

We have had a few delays with the website for bookng so for now i am doing it in the usual way


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> I have emailed most of you with forms, if you are still waiting pm me your email and ill get it off to you
> 
> We have had a few delays with the website for bookng so for now i am doing it in the usual way


Can I get a form? Has it been decided if there will be a north route then?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

intravenous said:


> Can I get a form? Has it been decided if there will be a north route then?


Pm me ya email and ill get the form off to you


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

if you havent sent your form back can you send it asap as i need to compile the coach lists, payment isnt needed till next month though i have had no one on the 2nd coach, scotlanleeds etc back yet, if you still need a form pm me your email addy and ill send you one


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

whats the count so far for leeds cos i would prefer that 1.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jonnydotcom said:


> whats the count so far for leeds cos i would prefer that 1.


So Far none


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey thats strange ive had a count through the pages an got 6


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I know but i havent had any forms back yet so cannot confirm aany definates in any areas apart from Manchester and Ashford, hopefully will get afew in soon


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

any news on the cambridge rpoute - wil it be going?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> any news on the cambridge rpoute - wil it be going?


As with above, not had any forms back yet


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

should we have a form?

if so where we get one?



tarantulabarn said:


> As with above, not had any forms back yet


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

.


tarantulabarn said:


> I have emailed most of you with forms, if you are still waiting pm me your email and ill get it off to you
> 
> We have had a few delays with the website for bookng so for now i am doing it in the usual way


.....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

neither me or garahm got one.

otherwise we woudl of done so


tarantulabarn said:


> .
> .....


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> neither me or garahm got one.
> 
> otherwise we woudl of done so


Did you pm me your email


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont think i was told too lol

[email protected] for 2 people please


tarantulabarn said:


> Did you pm me your email


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> dont think i was told too lol
> 
> [email protected] for 2 people please


Form sent


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

come on people from near leeds:flrt:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

What will happen if someone from the north route hands in a form but can only make it if the north route does take place? It wouldn't be too late to cancel if it was then decided that the north route won't go ahead?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

intravenous said:


> What will happen if someone from the north route hands in a form but can only make it if the north route does take place? It wouldn't be too late to cancel if it was then decided that the north route won't go ahead?


IF and it is a big IF, we do not get enough for the scottish coach and somneone has booked that can only make that coach i will do my upmost to get them a lift but as a last resort they will get a full refund, i will know by feb though just as soon as i get the forms back


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

4 more for Birmingham : victory:

(I've sent the booking forms back :Na_Na_Na_Na: )


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

sweetvicky said:


> 4 more for Birmingham : victory:
> 
> (I've sent the booking forms back :Na_Na_Na_Na: )


You seats are all Booked,


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll book if Edinburgh becomes viable. If not I'll save up and see if I can make Manchester.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

gregmonsta said:


> I'll book if Edinburgh becomes viable. If not I'll save up and see if I can make Manchester.


 
So far we have no forms back for Scotland


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Why do you need a polo shirt size :razz:, do we wear one to identify the group? And there are no assigned seats are there?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

intravenous said:


> Why do you need a polo shirt size :razz:, do we wear one to identify the group? And there are no assigned seats are there?


 
Hopefully i will have shirts for everyone, and there are no allocated seats apart from down stairs, and the whole back seat for nige:lol2:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot about the shirts

whats going to be on them?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I've already put myself down for Edinburgh and I forgot to add my dad in and possible my friend but I won't know till tomorrow (Wednesday) if he is definetly comming with.
The shirt idea sounds good also name tags (usernames) would't go amiss...had a problem in the past when I went to a Warseer meeting down in Birmingham we didn't know who was who so it got kinda confusing :lol: .


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well its the 10th and i still havent had forms or names and addresses to confirm the new pick up requirements.

I will extend the dead line until he 17th

I need a completed form emailed back or your name address and phone number emailed to me, i will then reserve the seats and confirm whether we have enough interest for the new pick ups

No need to pay, not until we confirm the second coach


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

any ideas what the t shirts will look like?...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> any ideas what the t shirts will look like?...


We have several designs and ideas but nothing is confirmed yet

ave you returned your for yet?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Our forms will be in the post tomorrow, did you receive payment ok?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

neminf said:


> Our forms will be in the post tomorrow, did you receive payment ok?


what surname were they in


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I'am still trying to perswade (sp) my dad since he doesn't want to have to drive down to Manchester , I'll let him post tommorow.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> what surname were they in


Davis and Partridge


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

neminf said:


> Davis and Partridge


 
Yes all recieved, just need your addy, phone number shirt size and which coach north or south

steve


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,

Did you get my pm ?

Thanks

Kev


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Kev132 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get my pm ?
> 
> ...


yes, sent a reply, for timimg reasons we cannot add more pick ups as the drivers hours will run out


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Only four days left now


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

PM'd you.......1 seat for Cambridge......:no1:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> PM'd you.......1 seat for Cambridge......:no1:


Have you emailed your form back


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Have you emailed your form back


No...can you mail me the form


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

i need your email addy


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> i need your email addy


[email protected]


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you many seats left?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes send ma ya email and ill send the form


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Yes send ma ya email and ill send the form


PMed: victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Trice said:


> PMed: victory:


\\returned


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol thanks for the email.
But couldn't see it! and too lazy to read up :blush:

How much is entry to the show


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

12Euro I think.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Robbie said:


> 12Euro I think.


Yeah. just re-read the email. how silly of me lmao it was right infront of me!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I've sent back forms by email. Two for Edinburgh .


----------

